# Rba irregular ohms reading



## Ravynheart (4/7/15)

The past two days while using my istick 30w with my first Rba coil in my subtank, I've noticed that at 12 watts (comfortable level for me) it jumps from 1.0 ohms to 2. 3 ohms erratically. Should I be concerned and can I fix it? Don't want to break my gear.


----------



## zadiac (4/7/15)

Sound like a loose connection. Make sure your post screws are tightened. Loose connection can do that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Ravynheart (4/7/15)

Ah, they were loose. Tightened them. Now a regular reading of 0.9 ohm. Thank you!


----------



## zadiac (4/7/15)

My pleasure

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ashley A (4/7/15)

Exactly as @Zodiac said. This happens every now and again with cleaning and rewicking etc. 

Just another thing to look out for if you find that it's not a loose connection or broken coil in future. Make sure the coil isn't touching the top cap or chimney. 

That had me stumped for a while when I found all contacts perfect along with the coil and it read perfectly when testing with the top cap off. Figured it had to be a loose screw or broken leg but it was neither. Then I thought all was good and filled her up and same issue. Eventually figured that my coil was too high and shorted on the top cap with juice in and that caused jumping resistance readings.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

